# BMW 5 Series M-sport - Zymol Treatment By DAN



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

My father-in-law is handing back his Bmw after the lease is up and he dont want to be charged too much as its done 110k miles so he asked me for a quick clean up to make it look abit more fresh.



























































































Onto cleaning....Started with the engine bay...
































































Then a full pre-clean using G101 and Valet Pro Snow Foam doing the wheels with Bilberry at the same time.













































































































found a rock that welded itself to the alloy



















On decontamintion.....Plenty of tar on this paintwork:doublesho:doublesho


















































































Time to get the Tardis out to attack that Tar.










Left to dwell























































After a rinse the Claybar came out to play.










once happy that the car was clean it was time to wash and dry the car.










Engine was dressed with 303 protectant.



















The finished look.



















Ready for a quick Pre wax cleaner.










done the chrome grilles with it too.



















With the car being a light colour and silver i wanted to bling it up a little. a little trick so to speak that worked wonders on my old silver Bmw i used Zaino ultra clean gloss enhancer:thumb:










Tyres dressed in swissvax Pneu.










Zymol Vinyl applied to interior plastics



















Glass cleaned.










Time for x2 coats of Zymol Concours applied



















Results after a hard days work.









































































Thanks for Reading, As always Comments welcome:thumb:

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

Great enhancement, I think I just saw the thickest snow foam in my life


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome work, doesn't look like a 110k car anymore thats for sure!


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Great work, my money is on you having very soft water in your area, hence the mega thick foam.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

im getting the same thick foam with the Valet Pro PH neutral Snow Foam but i find it doesnt clean too well or dwell very long for its thickness! i put it on a dry car to help it dwell but max is 5 mins! looks great doh lol


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Nivaue said:


> Great enhancement, I think I just saw the thickest snow foam in my life


Thanks....I can do thicker foam too:thumb:



Eddy said:


> Awesome work, doesn't look like a 110k car anymore thats for sure!


Thanks....Lets hope Bmw think that too when there get it back lol



david_h said:


> Great work, my money is on you having very soft water in your area, hence the mega thick foam.


Thanks....Just checked online and you are right:thumb:hard water dont stop me either though


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

great work Dan , oh and thanks for the tip of using z6 and me car is finaly ready for a coat of wax :thumb:


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

fizzle86 said:


> im getting the same thick foam with the Valet Pro PH neutral Snow Foam but i find it doesnt clean too well or dwell very long for its thickness! i put it on a dry car to help it dwell but max is 5 mins! looks great doh lol


Thanks, Yeah valetpro has great foaming action but no cleaning properties.

I use G101 on the whole car before i snowfoam car if i am doing the full works, this helps alot if you do it just before snow foaming as it will stop the g101 drying out too quick and help cleaning when you pressure wash the car down.



dwmc said:


> great work Dan , oh and thanks for the tip of using z6 and me car is finaly ready for a coat of wax :thumb:


Thanks bud, let me know how you get on and post some pics up:thumb:


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

AWESOME amount of work by hand, you go have a rest lol
car looks great inside and out, lex autolease will surely credit your dad back some funds ha
david


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..great pictures of snow foaming..what dilution you make for snowfoam?


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

meraredgti said:


> AWESOME amount of work by hand, you go have a rest lol
> car looks great inside and out, lex autolease will surely credit your dad back some funds ha
> david


Thanks mate, bit of elbow grease and fingers crossed it all goes ok lol



tonyy said:


> Very nice..great pictures of snow foaming..what dilution you make for snowfoam?


Cheers, I use hot water mixed approx to 20/1 ratio in the 1tr bottle (only ever need to use about 250ml mixed to do a car)

also helps if you service and maintain your foam lance


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great turnaround and nice write up :thumb:


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

great work man


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice work, looking great for a 100k + car. How do you find zymol vinyl? Fancy trying it myself.


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

Great job dan - a real turn around!!


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Great job and a real turn around for this dirty BMW  And I must also admit that I have never seen so thick foam, lol 
Looks like your father-in-law has to buy a set of new M-sport alloys, though


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice work fella :thumb: bling it does


----------



## Big Bird (Mar 25, 2011)

Fantastic- what a change!! Hope he was very grateful for that transformation!!

Oh, and love the foam thickness, awesome!!:thumb:


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

matt_83 said:


> Great turnaround and nice write up :thumb:


Thanks mate, write ups are not easy but im getting the hang of it now



jdizzy said:


> great work man


Thanks



SimonBash said:


> Very nice work, looking great for a 100k + car. How do you find zymol vinyl? Fancy trying it myself.


Thanks, Being using Zymol Vinyl for a few years now and always does a good job at feeding the interior plastics, lasts a while and smells great:thumb:



piemp said:


> Great job dan - a real turn around!!


Thanking you mate:wave:



Carshine said:


> Great job and a real turn around for this dirty BMW  And I must also admit that I have never seen so thick foam, lol
> Looks like your father-in-law has to buy a set of new M-sport alloys, though


Thanks, i did take much longer than expected to get the car clean so i could crack on but got there in the end. the bmw is getting changed for a nissan quashqai thing in white.....imagine the tar on that :doublesho lol



Mr Face said:


> Nice work fella :thumb: bling it does


Thanks pal:wave: will be on youtube later on with a little video included:thumb:



Big Bird said:


> Fantastic- what a change!! Hope he was very grateful for that transformation!!
> Oh, and love the foam thickness, awesome!!:thumb:


Thanks mate, yeah he was well pleased, silver can be tricky for making look pretty dam job so i tried everytrick in the book to get the thing upto standard
I will have to do more super thick foam shots next since everbody likes them lol


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Great work mate, im a big fan of zymol products aswell


----------

